# [GlassFish, Eclipse] Application Server Directory relativ setzen?



## flogy92 (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo Community,

Für unser Eclipse Bundle, mit dem wir hier arbeiten, habe ich einen Installer erstellt. Dieser soll jegliche Komponenten automatisch einrichten. Darunter ist auch ein Tomcat und ein GlassFish Application-Server, der automatisch bei der Installation in Eclipse eingerichtet werden sollen.

Wenn ich nun in jeglichen Konfigurationsdateien die bisherigen Pfade mit dem neuen Installationspfad ersetze, so funktioniert das Hineinladen der Server in Eclipse einwandfrei. Möchte ich den Server aber nun starten, so scheitert dies an dem angegebenen "Application Server Directory" in den "Runtime Environment". Wenn ich da in der dazugehörigen Konfigurationsdatei nämlich den Pfad folgendermassen ersetze: "C:\Testpfad", so funktioniert dies nicht. Ich müsste den Pfad dort in dieser Form angeben: "C\:/Testpfad". Keine Ahnung wieso, aber sonst nimmt der das nicht an... 
(Die gemeinte Config-Datei ist: ./workspace\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.core.runtime\.settings\org.eclipse.wst.server.core.prefs )

Meine Idee war dann, statt den absoluten einfach einen relativen Pfad anzugeben. Dies funktioniert aber nur beim Tomcat Server, bei GlassFish nimmt er dies nicht an (er nimmt es an, kann jedoch nicht richtig gestartet werden)!

Klar könnte ich theoretisch in der Config-Datei einfach den Pfad in dieser Weise angeben: "C\:/Testpfad" - jedoch würde dies die ganze Sache extrem verkomplizieren, da ich den Installer mit IzPack aufgebaut habe und dieser über keine String-Operationen verfügt, womit ich dieser Variable "C\:/Testpfad" erstellen könnte 
Daher suche ich nach einer Alternativlösung.

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus und sorry für den langen Text 


MfG
flogy


----------

